# Tube jigs?????



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

A little help if you will. I picked up some of these Bettys (tube jigs) to try at the berry and liked the potential. However, it was the first time that I have ever tried them. Everybody that was with me thought I was fishing for large mouth bass. All I did was tie one to the end of my line and retrieved it slowly while bouncing it off the bottom. I didn't get a lot of action, well no action, so I wonder how I might improve my catching with these. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try adding a piece of shinner or sucker meat to the jig.
You can also verticle jig with tubes and do very well right on the bottom.
If you have ever ice fished, use the same method but with larger jigs.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Try changing your retrieve or your presentation just like anything else you have to figure out what makes them bite. Don't give up on tube jigs they do work and work very well once you figure the fish out. You can load the body up with a cotton ball and ad an attractant if you want. I seem to catch more trout on natural colors as opposed to bright colors. Hope this helps good luck.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I W A B are you in a boat or off the shore if you are in a boat you need to use the fish finder to find what depth the fish are hanging in and remember for the most part a fish will come up for a meal more times than not.Not very often will a fish go down to eat.If you are on the shore then try what others have suggested and vary the retrieve and somtimes I will add a half of a nightcrawler. Good luck


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

the weight of the jig is very important as well. I've used jig heads that are too heavy before, and the difference was night and day. you may want to try a 1/8 - 1/4 oz jig head. 

also, like someone mentioned earlier, tip the jig with bait. i like tipping with a piece of worm. it dramatically increases your success percentage


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't like to insert the jig-head all the way into the tube jig. I leave about a half inch at the end to form an air bubble, makes the jig fall more natural like. And like stated above natural colors are by far the colors of choice for me as well.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

iwab, weight is a big factor. You'll want your tube to fall as slowly as possible depending on current, wind, depth, etc. Let it freefall and watch for a snap in your line, most takers will be on the fall. Tubes weighted correctly will flutter all different directions enticing a bite. Lots of people never know they have a hit because they wait to feel the bite, a line you can see is helpful. Always scent the jig head prior to insertion, this will help prevent tearing the tube and keeps the scent longer. Natural colors are best in this area, pumpkin or motor oil for crawdads (depending on the time of year), Pearl for minnows and light greens for most other minnows. GL...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

We are going to need some serious corrective therapy here IWAB. Those things were invented to make suppositories a little easier on the uptake.

Flies man, flies. :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I am zero for Christmas with these things at the Berry (2 weeks in a row). I have been using the motor oil and the sand colors and haven't had any luck. This is all from shore. However, I took them up to Hobble Creek on Saturday after work and caught a little rainbow on my first cast with the craw fish color. I'll keep at it. I haven't thought to tip them with worms, good idea. 

TS, I have been trying buggers and whatnot up there to no avail. I suck at fishing, unless it is with spinners up Big Cottonwood, that is where I am a viking.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Three words you need to know: Lucky Craft Pointers 



You can thank me later....


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Last Friday night we did great from a boat with 3" tube jigs, the color we called "salt and pepper," an almost transparent/gray with black dots. We used a 1/4 oz jig head. We cast the jig just like we would cast a spinner and used a medium speed, "jigging" retrieve...meaning that every couple of revolutions of the spinning reel, we gave the jig a sharp jerk, then begain reeling again. This caused the jig to stop for a second, almost suspended, and temporarily sink like a dying prey. 

Anyway, that's what was working for us. 3 of us caught 17 very fat cutts, all but one in the slot...and it was 23".

I have also caught them trolling tube jigs. I also enjoy working the shallower bays in my float tube, with a fly rod, sinking line, and dark colored, bead-headed woolley buggers. I've caught many dozens that way over the years.

I've rarely fished the berry from the shore, so I can't offer much help there.

Good luck!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Three words you need to know: Lucky Craft Pointers
> 
> You can thank me later....


I took out a home equity loan the other day to buy one of those. Lost it on my second cast......no joke.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes loosing them is painfull. That is why the rods I troll them with have 10# spider wire on it. At 15-30 per lure when the water gets warmer it is almost worth going for a swim. Did you get a fixed or adjustable rate on your home equity loan? J/K


----------

